# My TT Roadster after Fabsil Roof Protection Applied



## joropug (May 1, 2009)

Thought i'd share the great results!

First, buy yourself 2.5litres of this, i found eBay the cheapest.










There are various methods listed out to apply, but i did the following:

-Soapy wash i.e. couple of buckets with johnsons baby bath chucked on and rinsed.

-Toothbrush and more soapy water to gently scrub off the greenery

-Rinse off completely

-Apply using a 2.5" paintbrush (new !!!) - Maintain a wet edge and start around the rear seemed to work for me.

-Wait a couple of hours

-Apply another coat in the same way.

and the end results! just check the video!!:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... RMxddIbiq4


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work I have found fabsil by far the best and easiest gear to use on the roof


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Gets my vote also, I used to go over the hood with an old microfiber cloth to remove the excess ,but I think it was Andy who said he just paints it on and leaves it to dry, will try this in the next few weeks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Andy who said he just paints it on and leaves it to dry, will try this in the next few weeks


Yes mate that is what I do


----------



## Kent61 (Oct 18, 2011)

Gives results like these...
It's the best gear on the market, I got 5ltrs from a caravan place online for under £25
Awesome tip from Dave in the first instance.
Kent


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Excellent results buddy, I'm another convert after reading on here


----------



## joropug (May 1, 2009)

Thanks ! it's well worth doing, Stinks like hell inside for at least a week though,dont plan any long journeys and undo the windows for a bit once it's on fresh is my vote. air it out for a bit!


----------



## Kent61 (Oct 18, 2011)

joropug said:


> Stinks like hell inside for at least a week though,dont plan any long journeys and undo the windows for a bit once it's on fresh is my vote. air it out for a bit!


Smells a bit like a 'Ginner' :roll:








Just kidding  Wife came home with RED hair yesterday and I think I'm still a little sensitive about it   
Kent


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I use a lot of Gtech products on my car. They do a fabric protector which I have applied to my seats (and my Timberland boots :lol: ). I'm not sure how it compares to Fabsil for performance or cost but might be another option for some?!

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/interior-coatings/i1-smart-fabric/


----------

